# Architect est sorti



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

C'est peut-être un tournant pour nous amateurs de customisation du système, Architect permet de créer des thèmes assez facilement un peu comme Themepark.

Architect.


----------



## Prince Samus (15 Janvier 2010)

Hello, je ressors un sujet un peu vieux mais bon c'est pas là pour rien non plus^^

J'ai essayé de télécharger architect et de le lancer mais il me dit que la version bêta est expiré et revoie sur le site www.slightlypretentious.com 
Bref ça te fait tourner en rond pour rien.

J'aurais bien voulu créer des thèmes ou plutôt modifier des thèmes du moins essayer! 
Je tourne sur mac os 10.5.8.

Je sais pas si c'est possible de modifier les thèmes venant de ces 2 sites par exemples et si oui comment le faire --> http://interfacelift.com/themes-mac/ ET http://www.maxthemes.com/

J'ai essayé de chercher mais j'ai trouver nulle part de tuto donc si quelqu'un a un réponse!?

Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

ThemePark pour les thèmes.


----------



## Prince Samus (16 Janvier 2010)

Okey j'essaierai donc avec themepark mais yaurait pas un tuto a dispo parce que j'en ai trouvé aucun et pis je suis assez novice...
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

En français je ne pense pas, peut-être en anglais ...


----------



## Prince Samus (16 Janvier 2010)

Oui ça me pose pas de problème je sais pas où tu l'as trouvé?! si t'as un lien merci! Sinon tant pis!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Ici, bonne lecture .


----------



## Prince Samus (17 Janvier 2010)

Merci beaucoup!!


----------

